# Honda HS 621 Parts Questions



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone know how much the parts cost and what the part numbers are for the auger blades and a wheel/tire ?

Thanks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can go to  Boats.net  and browse thru part numbers and prices using your honda model.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The full auger assembly with paddles installed will run you about $260 new. Part # 72400-747-a12

Are you thinking about buying this HS621 for $35.00 and installing the new auger assembly? Assuming the rest of the engine and machine are in good shape, $35.00 is a steal for an HS621 with electric start. Replacing the auger and bearings only takes about an hour or two. Replace the belt during the auger swap. Might also want to throw on a new scraper bar if the current one is worn down. Great versatile machine.

Honda HS621 Snowblower-Push Button Start -Needs New Augur


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Freezn, interesting find. Since I have never done it before, I don't know if replacing the Auger and Bearing is within my mechanical capability ? $260 plus $35, not counting the gas and tolls to go to Ct. to get it, is it worth $300 when you are done with the sweat equity ?

I have my eye on one right now for $150 that needs a tire and auger blades. That I know is within my skill set to handle. Do you know how much an HS 621 tire and auger blades cost ?
If you see anymore 621 in my area by all means LMK.
Thanks.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Center. If auger is in good shape and all you need are the rubber paddles, then you're looking at $80 for the complete set of OEM Honda Paddles. You can get aftermarket rubber paddles for about $40, but the thickness of the paddles is slightly thinner than OEM, and I would suspect you would be replacing them sooner. OEM paddles will last you 5-6 years depending on how often you use the machine and the size of your driveway. HS621 replacement wheel runs about $15 and a new OEM scraper bar is about $15. Just make sure the auger itself is in good shape. If the auger is bent or completely rusted, I would just opt for the entire auger/paddle set-up for $260. Those original augers can get beat up pretty quickly depending how much "abuse" they received from the previous owner. Single stage units don't like hard crusty frozen end-of-driveway snow berms which can tear the heck out of the auger. Good Luck!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i saw that to and was gonna buy it for a friend for his sons go kart. i gave him a tecumseh h50 but i dont think it will have enough torque. might look at it sunday or monday


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a mint condition HS621 for sale along with almost all parts for a HS621 (not the auger or electric starter - unless I part out my mint one which I hate to do). I do have the wheels. Contact me if you need any parts. - Dave


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the offer. I did not buy that machine. You would be surprised how many people advertise things for sale and then either do not contact you back and the ad is still up there as available or are too busy to meet with you and it is still available.

The search continues...


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, I do have a mint 621 with electric start - located in southwest Michigan unfortunately.


----------

